# How to find dumps/bottle dumps??



## BenTheDigger (Aug 9, 2014)

I live in Marin County, California and I'm very new to bottle digging. I would like to know how to find locations to dig bottles. If anybody has any tips or locations to dig in Marin/bay area please tell me.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 9, 2014)

just south of candle stick park on the bay side there use  to be a pretty good dump. on the Oakland side down on the bay near Freemont past Fruitvale I heard of one there also.this was 34 years ago so I don't know what has changed . good luck.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok thanks Ill check out candlestick park! They are going to demolish it very soon I need to go before that.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anybody else have any other ideas where to dig?Thanks,-Ben


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 10, 2014)

Can you access your town's old maps? Some will show district dumps.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 10, 2014)

I went to the town hall and they have no records of old town maps or dumps. I would look for a privy on my property but it was built in 1940's, I don't think they were using them back then.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2014)

What I do is look in bodies of water and the woods. I live too far away to ride my bike over to the historic section to ask people if I might be alowd to look for privies. Our house was built in '25. So far, I've located one dump in the woods behind it, and one outside the living room buried in the ground. What you can do is look into pre-1900 homes and get a digging partner. Or go it alone like I. 
I doubt yours has one, but even here there's one house that has no sewer hook-ups--several others that are built near it still don't either. I'm infatuated with this house, amusingly enough. Everyone else think's it's creepy.


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 11, 2014)

There used to be a tire dump in the woods next to me from 1950's to 1960's and I found some bottles there so nothing that old. How do you ask to look around somebody's yard? I know of some houses in Fairfax that date back to the early 1900's.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 12, 2014)

Also does anybody have any tips for asking people to look for old dumps/privy's in there yard? Thanks,-Ben


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Ben, I've had a little success by finding out where the older gentlemen hang out and drink coffee and talk. They are a wealth of info !  Saturday morning at a local diner, restaurant or coffee shop would be a good start. They can tell you where they took their trash and such when they were kids. And you will here some interesting stories. I always bring a few of the more common bottles to show them that I think they will recognize.  Good luck, Mitch


----------



## BenTheDigger (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will look in to finding where the older people hang out and talk to them.Thanks,-Ben


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2014)

I suspect it depends on how old a dump you want to find, a dump ending in 1900 is not going to be known of by anyone alive today, or at least by someone who will know where to find such a place. Not too many 115 year olds around the coffee shops now............maybe a 1930 s dump, just saying......Andy


----------

